
Make events attendees want - coloneltcb
http://joel.franusic.com/make_events_attendees_want/
======
andhess
We run a technical meetup at OpenDNS called OpenLate and I might be able to
add some thoughts on to your post. We are a very attendee-focused event, but
as an organizer, we have actually achieved an incredible value from it. The
value for us includes a handful of technical hires, recognition in thought
leadership, and actually some sales deals too. All of these are side effects
of the community that we have created, who come for our series of various
technical talks. We don't recruit and we don't push the OpenDNS brand but, by
creating quality events with interesting topics, people continue to attend and
learn more about us too.

[http://www.meetup.com/OpenLate/](http://www.meetup.com/OpenLate/)

~~~
jf
Thanks for sharing that! I've had the same experience with every event I've
run, or helped run.

I wanted to include something about that in my post, but I wasn't sure how to
make a statement like that without some social or statistical proof. I
strongly believe that focusing on attendees will bring more benefits to the
organizers and sponsors than if you focused on the organizers or sponsors
initially.

